# Wise Owl Reports - Any Thoughts?



## Jeffers (18 June 2005)

Hi all,

Has anyone had any experience with the WiseOwl Reports from:

http://www.wise-owl.com/

Any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


Jeffers


----------



## RichKid (4 July 2005)

*Re: WiseOwl Options Report - Any Thoughts???*



			
				Jeffers said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Has anyone had any experience with the WiseOwl Reports from:
> http://www.wise-owl.com/
> Any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated.
> ...




I have no experience of WiseOwl but vaguely remember a news report which said that its former name was the InvestmentWise tipsheet- it's been rebranded as 'WiseOwl'. Or was it another name? Eitherway Wiseowl is a new name for an old tipsheet. Like the MarketMad tipsheet now being called Invest4Profit. Must be some sort of marketing gimmick or maybe the old tipsheet didn't do so well and they want a new image. Who knows?


----------



## ob1kenobi (5 July 2005)

*Re: WiseOwl Options Report - Any Thoughts???*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> I have no experience of WiseOwl but vaguely remember a news report which said that its former name was the InvestmentWise tipsheet- it's been rebranded as 'WiseOwl'. Or was it another name? Eitherway Wiseowl is a new name for an old tipsheet. Like the MarketMad tipsheet now being called Invest4Profit. Must be some sort of marketing gimmick or maybe the old tipsheet didn't do so well and they want a new image. Who knows?





RichKid, you are correct. Just visited the web site, it was formerly known as InvestmentWise tipsheet. Why the renaming? On another part of their web site is this explanation.

*"Why the re-launch?* 

One of the critical factors that underpins the success of a company that is listed, is its ability to create a 'future’ for their members combined with a strong commitment to customer service (this is one of the management traits that we look for in companies we recommend). Hence, based on extensive research with our existing members over the last three years, Wise-Owl has completely evolved. We have learnt that just having one investment newsletter every week with ‘tips’ and ‘strategies’ was not enough. We have learnt that the Wise-Owl newsletter was just one of the tools and services that people needed to become successful investors. Alas today our vision is to 

"_empower our members to take control of their investment destiny_"

This has meant a few changes in the way we communicate with our members and hence a re-launch was decided to explain these critical changes and visions for the future. To become a member of Wise-Owl today means that you will have the opportunity to access a number of ‘specialised’ newsletters (Equities, Derivatives and a premium product: Diamond Report) plus a range of value added services to help you on your investment journey. Additional services include access to company information and news, charting facilities, portfolio management programs and a resource of financial educational programs and tools."

I was rather taken by the statement:

Alas today our vision is to 
"_empower our members to take control of their investment destiny_"

Obviously they don't check their grammar!!! Perhaps it's a Freudian slip! Either way, I'd research well beyond a tip sheet!


----------



## BXP (5 July 2005)

*Re: WiseOwl Options Report - Any Thoughts???*

I asked for a trial on the old Investment Wise and I found the sales guy a bit heavy handed so never went through with it.


----------



## RichKid (5 July 2005)

*Re: WiseOwl Options Report - Any Thoughts???*



			
				ob1kenobi said:
			
		

> I was rather taken by the statement:
> 
> Alas today our vision is to
> "_empower our members to take control of their investment destiny_"
> ...




Yes, logical problem there! I'm not taken up by their creative sales spiel. Let's see what the performance is like and if they publish audited figures in a year or two.


----------



## ob1kenobi (6 July 2005)

*Re: WiseOwl Options Report - Any Thoughts???*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> Yes, logical problem there! I'm not taken up by their creative sales spiel. Let's see what the performance is like and if they publish audited figures in a year or two.




I agree! The proof is in the pudding!!!


----------



## Yoda (4 November 2005)

I disagree. Marketing types push annualised results and we all know how dicey they are. Any 'tip sheet' that doesn't push annualised results or hit rates has more integrity than most. I'd give 'em a go for the very fact they don't try to foist phony numbers on us to sell.


----------



## fasteddy (4 November 2005)

as a matter of fact i have taken a 1 yr subs and they are doing rather well especially during the fall in oct they have managed to pick a stock that has gone up over 15% + they have updated their web site & reports & it looks great - check out take a tour on wise-owl.com


----------



## Julia (4 November 2005)

Had one of their free trials earlier this year.  Was not impressed and would definitely not subscribe.

Julia


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 November 2005)

How do they make money? Can they help you make money? If they can why are they writing these reports?


----------



## happytrader (9 November 2005)

If you did get this report or any report for that matter, would you have or develop the courage and conviction to follow it? Some of the best traders around sell their trades as they happen but the occasional times they get it wrong it is almost impossible to redeem themselves in the eyes of someone with an unforgiving nature who does not understand or tolerate RISK (yes a four letter word).

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## randomtrader (9 November 2005)

I have been subscribed to Wise Owl's derivatives report for about a month and used every option recomendation suggested. They give one a week, usually a buy on Monday, sell on Friday.  I have done nothing but make money.  I have only subscribed for 3 months because their sales team are incredibly pushy and don't give up.  I just hope their results continue.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (17 November 2005)

randomtrader said:
			
		

> I have been subscribed to Wise Owl's derivatives report for about a month and used every option recomendation suggested. They give one a week, usually a buy on Monday, sell on Friday.  I have done nothing but make money.  I have only subscribed for 3 months because their sales team are incredibly pushy and don't give up.  I just hope their results continue.




Hi Randomtrader

'only' the options recommendations, why is that?

having a look at a lot of their stock choices (2 a week from memory) still requires you to perform your own 'due-diligence' as you couldn't possibly buy each recommendation, nor would you want to as not every choice heads northwards towards the profits land.

How would you go if  you had rotten luck and picked every bad recommendation they put up over the 12 months you'd joined, even 60% rotten luck would see you upset.  I still think with many of these companies you still have to research and decide whether to jump in..they give you something to aim at but not neccessarily shoot

My thoughts anyhow


----------



## 2trades (4 June 2021)

Julia said:


> Had one of their free trials earlier this year.  Was not impressed and would definitely not subscribe.
> 
> Julia



It’s a free service and I have followed, invested in two of them and made considerable gains of over 20 percent in one week . Although only a short term investor , loving the owl hope he’s getting plenty of mice during the plague


----------

